# Alpaca bloat



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Anybody have the treatment protocol for treating bloat in alpacas?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can only think of baking Soda, but I can not imagine trying to give one Baking Soda.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give the alpaca mineral oil. Make it walk around.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks. I've given mineral oil, banamine, thiamine, and the cdt antitoxin. I walked him as long as I could but now he's down. Im not hearing any bowel tones


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Stupid phone sent too early. No bowel tones. He finally stopped groaning. Isn't super bloated like I would expect, I'm wondering if he's impacted. Won't eat, drink, or poop. Also tubed some electrolytes and prebios. Tried to place an iv catheter but dang no luck at all. May just have to admit this is beyond my scope and call the vet unless anyone has any other ideas.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is he doing? I know we had to give our horse a enema to fix a blockage.

Keep us posted.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I have given him 2 enemas and he will pass a small amount of small berries after each enema. I've been using regular fleet enemas maybe I should think about a more substantial enema? The vet is going to come but hes swamped so it wont be until later this evening.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Unfortunately our sweet Forest passed this evening. He got into a small amount of grain (which he never gets). I treated him too late because I didn't think he got the grain and he wasn't acting uncomfortable at all. This was s very tough lesson for me. People always talk about how stoic goats can be when they're sick but I have always found my goats to be very dramatic about any illness, injury or discomfort. Unfortunately , I believed the Same would be true for the alpaca and I was wrong. He didn't show any signs of illness until day two and by then it was too late. He was septic.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Im VERY SORRY for your loss...You Def did EVERYTHING in your power to try and help! Hold your head HIGH, and be PROUD for all of the effort you put fourth attemping to save this guy!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow,how horrible,I had no ideal a small amount could kill such a big animal. I'm so sorry for you loss,hugs!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Yes, alpacas are probably one of the most stoic animals when it comes to illness.


----------

